# The Perfect Mate



## GaryHibbert (Feb 12, 2018)

_Husband Store_

_A store that sells new husbands has opened in Melbourne , where a woman may go to choose a husband. 
Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:
You may visit this store_ *ONLY ONCE!*
_There are six floors and the value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. 
The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!_

_So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband._

_On the first floor the sign on the door reads:
Floor 1 - These men Have Jobs_

_She is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads:
Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.
'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.'_

_So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads:
Floor 3_ _- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.
'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going._

_She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:
Floor 4_ _- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework.
'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'_

_Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:
Floor 5_ _- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, Have a Strong Romantic Streak and a Good Sense of Humour.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor, where the sign reads:
Floor 6_ _- You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor..
There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please._

_Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store._



_PLEASE NOTE:_

_To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opened a new Wives Store just across the street._

_
The first floor has wives that love sex._

_
The second floor has wives that love sex, have money and like beer._

_
The third, fourth, fifth and sixth floors have never been visited._


----------



## old sarge (Feb 12, 2018)

Great way to end a Monday:)


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 12, 2018)

That's perfect ! I haven't smiled in 10 years .  I owe you one .


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2018)

Lol.... nice....


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Is this a joke or true story?


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2018)

Gary that is a great way to start my day,laughing Thanks I needed that
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Gary great read to begin the morning.

Chris


----------

